# Question: change screensaver images PW2 w/ v5.4.2



## Bookbear1 (Aug 27, 2010)

I gave my wife a Kindle Paperwhite2 (v5.4.2) for Christmas.  She would like to have her own screen saver images as I do on my older K3.  I did the jailbreak on the K3, but I know that will not work on the PW2.  What I have been able to glean so far is that I need a computer running Linux to do this, and that I do not have.  Can someone point me in the right direction for jailbreaking her PW2 (for the sole purpose of changing the screensaver images).  Also, what size to the images need to be (dimensions, max file size)?  TIA for any help.  Happy Boxing Day!
Mark


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure the PW2 has been jailbroken, or what the procedure is.  You probably should check at Mobileread...they do more geeky stuff there:
www.mobileread.com


Betsy


----------



## Bookbear1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you, Betsy.  (BTW, I got the K3 jailbreak here!).  I will check the MobilRead site (do I have to be a member there to ask this question?).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, the jailbreaks eventually work their way over here, but they all start out at Mobileread.  I think you do have to be a member there--but if it's there, it shouldn't be too hard to find.  You can browse without being a member.

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

There is a current jailbreak for the PW2 (both 5.4.0 and 5.4.2), and the screensaver hack is working. All info you need is in the Kindle developer's corner of MobileRead. There is also a *mostly* working font hack for the PW2 (it doesn't put your fonts into the Aa font menu, you have to use font overrides). I've had both on my PW2 for a few weeks now without problems, they're pretty stable and NiLuJe, the developer, is usually around that forum for technical questions. Threads for both the actual jailbreak and the various hacks should be read through before asking any questions and especially before trying to install anything, as a lot of questions you have may already have been answered.

As always, these kinds of hacks aren't too hard to implement, but they do require that you be basically comfortable with messing around a bit with firmware and have knowledge of how to fix things that go wrong. Things can break, sometimes badly, if you don't follow the directions exactly.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> There is a current jailbreak for the PW2 (both 5.4.0 and 5.4.2), and the screensaver hack is working. All info you need is in the Kindle developer's corner of MobileRead. There is also a *mostly* working font hack for the PW2 (it doesn't put your fonts into the Aa font menu, you have to use font overrides). I've had both on my PW2 for a few weeks now without problems, they're pretty stable and NiLuJe, the developer, is usually around that forum for technical questions. Threads for both the actual jailbreak and the various hacks should be read through before asking any questions and especially before trying to install anything, as a lot of questions you have may already have been answered.
> 
> As always, these kinds of hacks aren't too hard to implement, but they do require that you be basically comfortable with messing around a bit with firmware and have knowledge of how to fix things that go wrong. Things can break, sometimes badly, if you don't follow the directions exactly.


And remember: if you do this and then the kindle doesn't work at all, don't expect Amazon to help you out. You've voided your warranty by messing with the operating system software. That said, as Victoria noted, it can be done and many people are quite happy with the results. Just know the risk.


----------

